# Como calibrar potenciometro Blu-Ray



## Dls (Abr 15, 2014)

Hola amigos, antes que nada un saludo

me llego un blu-ray a la mesa de trabajo por que ya no quiere leer los blu-rays

Segun el cliente:

Esto sucedia:
Primero metia el cd una vez y no lo agarraba, y a la segunda vez lo tomaba.
y con el tiempo era a la cuarta vez que lo metia, lo sacaba y ya lo reproducia....
hasta un punto que ya no quiso mas


y pues para tener una idea antes de empezar...

Aplica parecido a los dvds de checar la resistencia de los motores que esten entre 8 y 12 Ohms ??

y tambien escuchado que para la calibracion de ajuste de potenciometro es algo diferente que los dvds????

Procedi a abrir solamente del lector de bluray y tiene 2 lasers (uno para dvd y otro para bluray)


Gracias Amigos


----------

